

AudioBox: Why We Moved to DigitalOcean - masterkain
https://www.digitalocean.com/blog_posts/audiobox-why-we-moved-to-digitalocean

======
coreymaass
I heard about this from one of the Audiobox guys. One of the few good "OMG WE
NEED TO UPGRADE RIGHT NOW COS THE SERVER's DYING" stories... :-)

